# Justin Fields



## SpotandStalk (Oct 2, 2018)

We all know there's some controversy looming around the Uga qbs. How do the recent racial allegations surrounding Fields affect Uga?

Could this possibly bring some turmoil between the hedges?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2018)

What racial allegations?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 2, 2018)

elfiii said:


> What racial allegations?



It's being reoorted the baseball team hurled some racial slurs his way on Saturday.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2018)

Got a link?


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 2, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's being reoorted the baseball team hurled some racial slurs his way on Saturday.


*a baseball player.........not the baseball team.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 2, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> *a baseball player.........not the baseball team.



Baseball player


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 2, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/247spo...ity-investigating-racial-slurs-122794750/Amp/


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 2, 2018)

somebody needs to take that baseball player to the woodshed. No room for that kind of behavior. If true, he should be sent packing after the woodshed.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 2, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> somebody needs to take that baseball player to the woodshed. No room for that kind of behavior. If true, he should be sent packing after the woodshed.



I'm surprised they put his name in the article. I can imagine his inbox is about at full capacity. ?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 2, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm surprised they put his name in the article. I can imagine his inbox is about at full capacity. ?


You are not kidding. I would think the athletic department will not have to do much here as he will get run off by student and threats.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2018)

Idiots occupy every campus in the nation. Where would he go to get away from idiots.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 2, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Idiots occupy every campus in the nation. Where would he go to get away from idiots.



As the old saying goes," You can run but you cannot hide". They are everywhere. Poor fella just ruined his chances of running for public office or passing a senate hearing.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 2, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> As the old saying goes," You can run but you cannot hide". They are everywhere. Poor fella just ruined his chances of running for public office or passing a senate hearing.


If this is legit, I don’t feel one bit sorry for him. Someone potentially that stupid shouldn’t be eligible for public service anyways.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 2, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> As the old saying goes," You can run but you cannot hide". They are everywhere. Poor fella just ruined his chances of running for public office or passing a senate hearing.


He can always become a rapper. They get to make money using words like that.......and worse.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 3, 2018)

He gone.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2018)

bullgator said:


> He can always become a rapper. They get to make money using words like that.......and worse.


he could always transfer to Auburn or Florida State


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 3, 2018)

Idiot gone.  End of story


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 3, 2018)

non-issue


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 4, 2018)

Imo punishment went to far. We could all sit in the stands near the student section and prolly tally up that word said 40-50 times by halftime. Only it ends with an A not ER. Whats the difference?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 4, 2018)

Hey yota, didn't we have a bet from a couple of years ago about who would win SEC championship first UT or UGA?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 4, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> Hey yota, didn't we have a bet from a couple of years ago about who would win SEC championship first UT or UGA?



Probably what do I owe ya? Hahahah


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 4, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> Probably what do I owe ya? Hahahah




If you won, it was a hamburger from Big V.  If I won, I think I said fried chicken from The Village.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 4, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> If you won, it was a hamburger from Big V.  If I won, I think I said fried chicken from The Village.



Village is my wife and Is Sunday lunch after church! When do you wanna go anytime just let me know!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 4, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> Village is my wife and Is Sunday lunch after church! When do you wanna go anytime just let me know!



Right now I am fighting a kidney stone and I don't like going out in public in case the pain hits.   I'll let you know when I'm feeling better.  I have to say I think the Vols fought hard and that loss to UGA may be a turning point for y'alls season.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 4, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> Right now I am fighting a kidney stone and I don't like going out in public in case the pain hits.   I'll let you know when I'm feeling better.  I have to say I think the Vols fought hard and that loss to UGA may be a turning point for y'alls season.



Well you can pm me anytime and I’ll give ya me cell # and we can go anywhere when ya get over the stones! I’ve actually took a step back from football it just got to were I was ticked at everyone family and friends over a stupid game. Plus my wife won’t sit and watch with me she hates the sport. We’ve seen every Braves game on tv though this year. I think they played a lot better than they did against Florida for sure. Early thoughts on Pruitt is he’s a lot better than Jones but at one point I thought jones was gonna be legit so who knows. 

Just gotta tell myself it’s a game and nothing I think matters anyhow lol. Hope you get over the stones never had em don’t want em. My bro in law was doubled up for days with a bad one once. And knowing where they gotta come out when they do ouch!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 4, 2018)

Btw..fields is the better qb. Y’all should ditch Fromm. Fields opens up way more options and legitimately makes the defensive plans change almost completely.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 4, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> Btw..fields is the better qb. Y’all should ditch Fromm. Fields opens up way more options and legitimately makes the defensive plans change almost completely.



Where do people keep getting this from? Not knocking the guy but all I've seen from Fields is hype. How many passes has he thrown? How many times has he had to put the offense on his back in a tough road game? How many times have you seen him get popped from the blind side only to come back and lead the Dogs to a td?


Not saying he can't do those things but until we see it, it's unknown


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2018)

This^^ words of wisdom from Ty Ty.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 4, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> This^^ words of wisdom from Ty Ty.



??


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Where do people keep getting this from? Not knocking the guy but all I've seen from Fields is hype. How many passes has he thrown? How many times has he had to put the offense on his back in a tough road game? How many times have you seen him get popped from the blind side only to come back and lead the Dogs to a td?
> 
> 
> Not saying he can't do those things but until we see it, it's unknown



Thank you!


----------



## riprap (Oct 5, 2018)

I'm sure he can take sacks and fumble the ball as good as Fromm. Imagine if Eason didn't get hurt and Fromm got to come in from time to time and see what he could do...Fields still hasn't got to come in when it mattered and have a drive all to his own. Fields may not be as good of a passer as Fromm and may be twice as good. He's not going to get any better standing on the sidelines.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2018)

From's problem has been anchor feet. Dude just stands back there like he's posing for selfies! This is not going to cut it against some of the more aggressive defenses we're about to face, including Vandy's. I like Fromm, but he's got to move around more back there.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 5, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> From's problem has been anchor feet. Dude just stands back there like he's posing for selfies! This is not going to cut it against some of the more aggressive defenses we're about to face, including Vandy's. I like Fromm, but he's got to move around more back there.


However, happy feet as it’s called, is the sign of a nervous and indecisive qb.
It could be that what you’re seeing is a qb concentrating on his reads and not the rush.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2018)

riprap said:


> I'm sure he can take sacks and fumble the ball as good as Fromm. Imagine if Eason didn't get hurt and Fromm got to come in from time to time and see what he could do...Fields still hasn't got to come in when it mattered and have a drive all to his own. Fields may not be as good of a passer as Fromm and may be twice as good. He's not going to get any better standing on the sidelines.



Why create a controversy when it's not been needed?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Why create a controversy when it's not been needed?


this


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2018)

bullgator said:


> However, happy feet as it’s called, is the sign of a nervous and indecisive qb.
> It could be that what you’re seeing is a qb concentrating on his reads and not the rush.


Yeah, I understand that too, but Fromm hasn't been feeling the pressure and is holding onto to the ball too long at times, especially last week against UT. He just needs to be more aware. I certainly trust in Fromm, though, just worried he's gonna get blasted back there.


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 5, 2018)

Either way, it's a good problem to have. They are both SEC caliber QB's.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> just worried he's gonna get blasted back there.



Tune in to an Fsu game and you'll see the definition of a qb "getting blasted". ?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2018)

The fumble that Nauta scooped and scored on wasn’t fromms fault. It was a bang bang play. Justin is a freak and he’ll get a turn behind the wheel but Fromm has done nothing to indicate he’s a problem. The dude is a gamer. He’s running through progressions and to me he’s much improved from last year. What I’ve seen is the O line play regression and that troubles me. Regardless of injuries the o line has been jello since Big country went out. All those 5 stars playing like 2 stars. I’d be in Pittmans face if I was Kirby! Also I watched the UT game again and the lack of execution on 3 or 4 plays would have added at least two more TD’s. Dropped passes etc! This WB controversy is just stupid! Let Fields find his way in time not being thrown in the briar patch like Fromm!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> The fumble that Nauta scooped and scored on wasn’t fromms fault. It was a bang bang play. Justin is a freak and he’ll get a turn behind the wheel but Fromm has done nothing to indicate he’s a problem. The dude is a gamer. He’s running through progressions and to me he’s much improved from last year. What I’ve seen is the O line play regression and that troubles me. Regardless of injuries the o line has been jello since Big country went out. All those 5 stars playing like 2 stars. I’d be in Pittmans face if I was Kirby! Also I watched the UT game again and the lack of execution on 3 or 4 plays would have added at least two more TD’s. Dropped passes etc! This WB controversy is just stupid! Let Fields find his way in time not being thrown in the briar patch like Fromm!



i agree. maybe slayer and company will stop badmouthing the kid.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> i agree. maybe slayer and company will stop badmouthing the kid.



Slayer is volsux meme professor he ain’t talking about Fields and Fromm! He stays focused on the important stuff like vol bashing....?


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 8, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> Btw..fields is the better qb. Y’all should ditch Fromm. Fields opens up way more options and legitimately makes the defensive plans change almost completely.



Please for your sake and the sake of your family ... stop smokin' crack!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> Btw..fields is the better qb. Y’all should ditch Fromm. Fields opens up way more options and legitimately makes the defensive plans change almost completely.



Think Fromm is 18-3 at Georgia. I am sure yall would trade Smokey for Fluffy to have him.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Think Fromm is 18-3 at Georgia. I am sure yall would trade Smokey for Fluffy to have him.


Correction 18-2..... with a 73% completion percentage this year. This Fields stuff is silly. Swift had to tell Fields on one play Saturday that he was supposed to be under center instead of in shotgun. He’s not ready!! Yet!!


----------



## Horns (Oct 8, 2018)

Fromm is an excellent leader. Fields is getting reps and learning. Fromm isn’t gonna lose the starting spot


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 8, 2018)

Fromm is not gonna lose his starting job.  Correct.  Fields is not ready yet.  Wrong


----------



## bullgator (Oct 8, 2018)

At this point they would need a smaller playbook with Fields. With Fromm they can open the playbook up and that will be needed if the playoffs come around.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 8, 2018)

Fans never have a problem if their team have bunch of good running backs, tight ends, receivers and play them at any time  But have two good quarterbacks and they freak out.  Not me.  From what I have seen, I have no problem with Fields going in at any point of the game except the first series.  Fromm has earned that. I am much more concerned about the effectiveness and health of the O line than who is playing QB.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2018)

Man, I sure am glad Kirby is running the team and not you guys!! 

For all of the folks that say Fields is ready, you're wrong! If Fields was ready and was the better QB he would be the starter. Period.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 9, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Man, I sure am glad Kirby is running the team and not you guys!!
> 
> For all of the folks that say Fields is ready, you're wrong! If Fields was ready and was the better QB he would be the starter. Period.



If you are referring to my post, you can't read


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> If you are referring to my post, you can't read



I'm not the one with the reading problem. I never quoted you and in your post did you say "Fields" is the better QB and should be the starter? Nope. So it wasn't referring to your post.


----------



## paulpaul (Oct 9, 2018)

Fromm is the better QB period.... Fields is a better RUNNER. Kirby is getting Fields ready in case Fromm gets dinged. People in the know say his passes are more accurate short range and long range. Fields has a cannon just like Eason, but don't mean jack when you can't hit the receiver. Fields would start just about every where else but not at Ga. Fromm is the King. GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2018)

Fields is better than TUA but Tua hasn't played anybody yet.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 9, 2018)

I'd take Fromm all day over Fields.  JMO


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'd take Fromm all day over Fields.  JMO




 

The Vols would be happy to have our 3rd string QB..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 9, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Vols would be happy to have our 3rd string QB..


Our QB is fine.  It's an o line we need and an OC who will throw the ball


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Fields is better than TUA but Tua hasn't played anybody yet.


smoking the good stuff today?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> smoking the good stuff today?



Nope,,, I’m 100% sober.... Go Dawgs!?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Fields is better than TUA but Tua hasn't played anybody yet.



I'm not sure if it's Tua or the receivers that are good. 

After all that money they spent getting the Tua's down here they better hope it's the former.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm not sure if it's Tua or the receivers that are good.
> 
> After all that money they spent getting the Tua's down here they better hope it's the former.



It’s kind of fishy how that poor family could afford to move to Tuscaloosa..... They just better pray Tulip don’t get hurt.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> It’s kind of fishy how that poor family could afford to move to Tuscaloosa..... They just better pray Tulip don’t get hurt.



Yep. Mama Tua will be filling up the roller dog rack at their local truck stop while 6 and Papa Tua clean the showers!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep. Mama Tua will be filling up the roller dog rack at their local truck stop while 6 and Papa Tua clean the showers!


?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2018)

Looks line Mr Sasser will be the reason Fields is eligible to play next yr.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 18, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks line Mr Sasser will be the reason Fields is eligible to play next yr.


I'd agree if he hadn't been immediately removed from the baseball team and expelled. It will be a tough case to sell.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> I'd agree if he hadn't been immediately removed from the baseball team and expelled. It will be a tough case to sell.



I dont know in this new day and age.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2018)

Sasser Jr better hope daddy ain't a football fan...


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 18, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> I dont know in this new day and age.


Eason had a considerably better case for a waiver and was denied. Fields doesn't have a good case IMO. But in the current social justice atmosphere, nothing would surprise me. For all I know Al Sharpton is on his way to Athens to represent Fields right this minute.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Eason had a considerably better case for a waiver and was denied. Fields doesn't have a good case IMO. But in the current social justice atmosphere, nothing would surprise me. For all I know Al Sharpton is on his way to Athens to represent Fields right this minute.


Wouldnt surprise me one bit ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2018)

If Al Sharpton shows up at Uga Elfiii will have to delete his account. ?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 18, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks line Mr Sasser will be the reason Fields is eligible to play next yr.


But his sister will https://www.onlineathens.com/sports/20180622/jaiden-fields-excited-to-follow-brother-to-uga


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 18, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> If Al Sharpton shows up at Uga Elfiii will have to delete his account. ?


Isn’t Sharpton an alumnus of UGA?


----------

